# Utility Shed Grow Room , HELP



## IRISH (Mar 26, 2008)

I got the opportunity to buy a pvc util. shed in morn. . OPINIONS NEEDED!?! ... 27" W by 22" D by 72" Tall , O.D. . This thing is rubber-maid pvc, and seems to be 99% light proof. It has 2 lockable doors, a removable shelf 20" from top of cab. I've got a 400W HPS, and i can put the ballast outside of the grow. Will it get too hot? , I'm a newbie to a cam., am workin' on figurin' on how to work it still, (but when i do) . Growing hydro.,DWC-Bubbler, first time. Is this gonna be to small 4 a 2-plant? Need Advice, input.  Oh yeah, in 12 days' of veg., under 4-40W CFLs'...


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

well this is what i did. dont remember the exact dimentions but about 2'x'3'x4'. i gotta 230 cfl blower that can handle hot days. but i also have an everyday fan blowing into the blower with cool air. cool air getting to the blower intake is the key i think. then i can turn down blower speed and keep humidy a lil higher. you can okie rig anything though nowadayz


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 7, 2008)

It depends where you live and how hot it gets outside the ballast to my 400 watt hps gets hot but not hot enough to change the temp in my grow room. i have my ballast outside of my grow box. if your going to grow you might as well grow 4 plants I think they would fit. It would be like a mini SOG(sea of Green).

How many plants do you have? If just one you can cut clones off of it right before you start flowering so on your next grow you can have 4 plants.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

You could probably do four small plants in there as long as you hook up some good ventilation. It would be a nice little setup. I would definitely use clones in there. Just my thoughts. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, THC, My ballast gets very hot, i could see it easily raisin' temps 20 degrees, if it were in my room. I was fighting to keep it in mid 80's. Better ventilation was def. needed. And yes, i wish i did 4 , instead of 2 now. Wishful Thinkin'. I tore it down today , and did some remodeling, hopefully this time i got it. ...........


----------

